# Best Blackmachine copies?



## emroth (May 14, 2014)

I know this question has probably been asked a trillion times considered all the guys who praise Blackmachines... Just checked Doug's website and of course, no ordering at this time.  ...so now I'm looking into copies. Who makes the best ones that are actually available to order? Most sites I have checked out are either kind of sketchy or they "don't do Blackmachines" anymore. Any opinions? Price doesn't really matter at this point.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 14, 2014)

Not sure if Ormsby is taking orders but their Hypermachines look DOPE! Sorry not reall helping to answer your question but hey


----------



## Churchie777 (May 14, 2014)

Hypes are being done in runs you need to jump on one of them to get one...no orders


----------



## MoshJosh (May 14, 2014)

Ahh yes ^


----------



## Hollowway (May 14, 2014)

How about Feline Guitars? Those actually ARE Blackmachines, but if you get one under his brand you could probably get it very quickly (in luthier time).


----------



## MetalDaze (May 15, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> How about Feline Guitars? Those actually ARE Blackmachines, but if you get one under his brand you could probably get it very quickly (in luthier time).



Are you thinking of these? Not exactly blackmachine enough in my eyes:


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. If you want the traditional Blackmachine styling (with HS, binding, etc) then yeah, I doubt Feline could do that without violating whatever agreement he has with Doug. 
Marty Siggery does some pretty awesome BM style builds, so you could talk with him.


----------



## Berserker (May 15, 2014)

Skervesen's Raptor is pretty close:


----------



## Lillub85 (May 15, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Skervesen's Raptor is pretty close:



I don't think skerv is allowing anyone to get the bm style headstock anymore though


----------



## teddy_baca (May 15, 2014)

To me Ormsby seem a lot nicer and sexier than blackmachines!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 15, 2014)

Black Water Guitars?


----------



## eugeneelgr (May 15, 2014)

I think Feline is building actual blackmachine b6s for Doug. That image above is one of feline's own designs.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 15, 2014)

I wouldn't hold out for a Doug made Blackmachine anytime soon. He's currently finishing off some orders place a few years ago and still has a lot more before he'll think of taking any again. While I don't really agree with a full on copy you don't have much choice other than a B6. If price doesn't matter than you could always pay 5 figures for a second hand one. 

There are plenty of lutheirs offering clones or their own take with a few variations.

Ormsby: I don't agree with the idea or some of the features but he offers a flawless guitar, exotic woods and the best communication in the business which is a very rare thing these days.

Skervesen: They offer a slight variation. They got swamped with emails after the "terrormachine" so thats how the Raptor came about. 

Siggery: He makes full on copies. Long waiting list at the moment but you can find second hand ones all the time.

Mercer: Makes full copies and sells them through ebayUK. Quality is meant to be up and down but some people have gotten very good guitars from him.

Rusti: Has only made two BM inspired guitars and I think I read he won't be making anymore.

VV guitars: Made a one off for a customer

BlackWater Guitars: Again like Skervesen its a variation. The luthier made a few of his own twists on the design.

It depends what you want. A full-on copy or a variation? I've played hundreds of guitars and only one has every really come close to Doug's B2 but for aesthetics then there are plenty of guitar companies how can build you something similar.


----------



## Neilzord (May 15, 2014)

My Mercer is awesome!!! 

I've heard he can be a bit bad with contact, But I spoke to him and he emailed back within a couple of hours! I think the best way is contact through ebay really!


----------



## pylyo (May 15, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Skervesen's Raptor is pretty close:



That's my ex Raptor!


----------



## Berserker (May 15, 2014)

pylyo said:


> That's my ex Raptor!


 
Oops... stole the image from google. She's a beaut!


----------



## Neilzord (May 15, 2014)

Few snaps of my "Mercermachine" 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/269639-ngd-mercermachine-b7-clone.html 

However....If I had the money, and the Patience. ( and one day I intend too) I would be all over an Ormsby Hypemachine, Unlike any of the big guitar companies, I would genuinely feel properly happy about giving my money to Perry for one of those awesome guitars.


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 15, 2014)

I've never played or even seen a BlackMachine is person and probably never will so I can't really compare...
but...
my HypeMachine frikken slays.

I have a hard time believing the "real deal" could be better than this, but if it is, wow


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 15, 2014)

I know it is a variation and not a copy, but the RAN Crusher Flattop is a really nice looking guitar in that same vein.


----------



## straymond (May 16, 2014)

I believe Ikarus is selling a Siggery BM-copy in here somewhere


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 16, 2014)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I know it is a variation and not a copy, but the RAN Crusher Flattop is a really nice looking guitar in that same vein.



It may look that way but despite the forearm contour and oil finish the Crusher FT is nothing like a Blackmachine. Its very similar to an Ibanez. Same body thickness with a similar neck profile.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 16, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> It may look that way but despite the forearm contour and oil finish the Crusher FT is nothing like a Blackmachine. Its very similar to an Ibanez. Same body thickness with a similar neck profile.



Fair enough.
Guess it depends on what part of the BM emroth is after. If he truly wants an exact copy down to the spec, then there you go. If there are certain parts he is specifically after, and others not so much, then a variation like this might just be acceptable. 
I've never played one so I don't have an opinion on their neck profile or body thickness, but I'm quite familiar with Ibbys on both counts. Love the BM look though, so the RAN would probably be perfect for me (except for that headstock, my GOD its hideous).
Just saying. RANs are not obscenely priced, and don't have a stupidly long wait time. I have yet to see anyone not happy with theirs. 
I would buy one in a heartbeat if I had the cash.
But that's me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 16, 2014)

I thought the RAN FT was their take on a BM so I was very surprised to find it was based off an Ibanez when I picked mine up. If you like Ibbys I'd really recommend them. Prestige quality, similar neck profiles/fretboard radius but with a smoother neck finish and thicker tone.

The wait time now is about 8-10 months depending on specs.


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2014)

Personally, if I wanted that style of guitar, I'd take an Ormsby Hypemachine over a Blackmachine and would try to get in on one of those runs. I don't know if anyone ever backs out, but it wouldn't hurt to follow the thread even if the run's full... just in case someone wants out.

Otherwise, if I basically just wanted a BM with someone else's name on it, I think I'd go with Siggery. When someone mentions BM copies, he's the first name that comes to mind. 

Since you're just looking for a copy of something, you don't have to limit yourself to the big names. If you have any local luthiers _that are competent_ and don't mind doing copies, a BM shouldn't be hard for them to do.


----------



## ChAoZ (May 17, 2014)

My take on a Blackmachine/RG hybrid
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.444285802357389.1073741832.171858869600085&type=3


----------



## slapnutz (May 17, 2014)

Having never played ANY, my (merit-less) internet vote is for Ormsby or Skervesen depending on locations.

Honestly, when I first saw thread posts of their guitars I thought "ooo... thats a nice BM copy..."

Now when people post, I no long have anything in my head associating them with BM, now I just mentally say "ooo... another Ormsby/Skervesen build thread, awesome lets check it out!"

Especially if you want a fanned fret, Ormbsy's style is just so clean and all the components "flow" beautifully.


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2014)

do NOT go to mercer. Speaking from experience where he took my money and ran for over a year before I got anything back


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 17, 2014)

I have a B6 on order with Blackmachine/feline. Should be ready in august.

Feline have always made the B6's. Although Doug would have previously done the finishing touches.

Cant wait for it.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> How about Feline Guitars? Those actually ARE Blackmachines, but if you get one under his brand you could probably get it very quickly (in luthier time).



The wait list is well into 2016


----------



## kenny ken (May 22, 2014)

I can never find any info on the mercer guitars, never seen one on ebay either, id love to see if he'd do an 8 string version...


----------



## bombonx101 (May 22, 2014)

emroth said:


> I know this question has probably been asked a trillion times considered all the guys who praise Blackmachines... Just checked Doug's website and of course, no ordering at this time.  ...so now I'm looking into copies. Who makes the best ones that are actually available to order? Most sites I have checked out are either kind of sketchy or they "don't do Blackmachines" anymore. Any opinions? Price doesn't really matter at this point.


See this ....Official Luthiers Forum! &bull; View topic - Fakemashine )) ..I can provide his FB address if you are interested.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 22, 2014)

I can't understand why carvin doesn't offer a BM like guitar, the dc600 is close but the bridge placement and horns kill it for me.


----------



## Ed the sock (May 22, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Are you thinking of these? Not exactly blackmachine enough in my eyes:



No - Feline is making the B6 under a long standing arrangement with Doug that has been talked about here frequently

Looking at his facebook photos seems to show a LOT of b6 activity 
There is a waiting list (no surprise) but they are getting built and sent out to players who are on the list.

https://www.facebook.com/feline.guitars/media_set?set=a.602652709781817.1073741864.100001112794920&type=3


----------



## MetalDaze (May 22, 2014)

Ed the sock said:


> No - Feline is making the B6 under a long standing arrangement with Doug that has been talked about here frequently



Yes, I am aware of those. I bought the first ever lefty one


----------



## FIXXXER (May 22, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Yes, I am aware of those. I bought the first ever lefty one



amazing!


----------



## patsanger (May 23, 2014)

Goatprince - which one is yours?


----------



## goatprince (May 24, 2014)

patsanger said:


> Goatprince - which one is yours?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/255934-ngd-ormsby-hypemachine-2013-a.html


----------



## Helstormau (May 24, 2014)

goatprince said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/255934-ngd-ormsby-hypemachine-2013-a.html



Mmmm love that hype


----------



## patsanger (May 24, 2014)

goatprince said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/255934-ngd-ormsby-hypemachine-2013-a.html



Mine is actually going to be really similar... rosewood top, rosewood neck, rosewood fretboard, maple body and ivoroid binding all over... but a 6 string

I was looking at yours again and again when I was building mine because it was so close to how I wanted mine..


----------



## Ed the sock (May 24, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Yes, I am aware of those. I bought the first ever lefty one



That's nice you don't see many lefties - B6 or otherwise


----------



## SikSeven7 (May 25, 2014)

I like both.


----------



## esp_eraser (May 25, 2014)

I opened this thread expecting to see plenty of pics of copies etc, did I miss the byo pics line?


----------



## Neilzord (May 26, 2014)

esp_eraser said:


> I opened this thread expecting to see plenty of pics of copies etc, did I miss the byo pics line?



The are some in here! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...blackmachine-style-inspired-guitars-here.html


----------



## esp_eraser (May 26, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> The are some in here!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...blackmachine-style-inspired-guitars-here.html



 cheers


----------

